# Systemic pesticide - Isotox



## silence882 (Oct 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever used pesticides containing Acephate and Fenbutatin-oxide on paphs?

Ortho has a Systemic Insect Killer with these ingredients (formerly called Isotox). I've been looking for a systemic to combat scale that refuses to die and this seemed right on the mark. It isn't labelled for orchids, but I've tried it anyway. Has anyone had any experience with this product or others containing the two active ingredients, Acephate and Fenbutatin-oxide?

--Stephen


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm going to try a product called distance soon. it's an igr (insect growth regulator)... i know it's not what you asked... another good phrase is excellent translaminar activity (which means that if the product only contacts one side of the leaf, it will spread through the leaf to the other side almost as good as a systemic, but... )


----------



## gore42 (Oct 2, 2006)

I haven't tried it, Stephen, but I was just curious whether you've tried Merit or any of the the imidaproclid systemic ones. I've been using it for a while, and have no mealies or scale (though I've never had scale on orchids, luckily, so I'm sure it has nothing to do with the merit). I know lots of people have had good luck with it.

- Matt


----------



## silence882 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hrm I have heard of Merit and Imidacloprid insecticides, but have never used them. Malathion has been my weapon of choice, but the smell has gotten to me lately and I'm branching out. Do you know where I could get Merit?

--Stephen


----------



## gore42 (Oct 2, 2006)

The quick cheap way is to go to Home Depot (or similar) and get "Bayer Rose and Flower" insect killer. It has something to kill bugs on contact, but also has the imidaproclid to keep them away. Ed Merkel recommended it at OSF, and I've heard great things from everyone I know who uses it. About $5 for a spray bottle full, if you want to try it.

There's also a concentrate Merit available for $50 or so. However, if you go to the Evil Empire*, they sell an imidaproclid concentrate for $8 or so, though I haven't tried it. 

- Matt

* Wal Mart


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

I use isotox, or the ortho mix with it. Works good for me so far. I hear imidiclopid actually can encourage thrips.... or something like that.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

bwester said:


> I use isotox, or the ortho mix with it. Works good for me so far. I hear imidiclopid actually can encourage thrips.... or something like that.



I think that's mites.


----------



## gore42 (Oct 2, 2006)

Blake... I think that it's mites that you're thinking of, not thrips. I've heard that, anyway, though I haven't seen the proof. Now that I keep my humidity up, I haven't had any mite issues, though.

- Matt


Edit: Oooh, Heather beat me to it


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Oct 2, 2006)

gore42 said:


> ...There's also a concentrate Merit available for $50 or so. However, if you go to the Evil Empire*, they sell an imidaproclid concentrate for $8 or so, though I haven't tried it.
> 
> - Matt
> 
> * Wal Mart



I didn't see your asterisk right away and immediately wondered what Microsoft was doing selling pesticides.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 2, 2006)

I have used Isotox but never had a need for it on my Paphs. It is definately a vile smelling product but it did the trick for me. I have also used the Bayer product sucessfully. Merit is expensive!!!


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

yeah, the smell is pretty nasty, makes ya feel a bit giddy, though that was probably the feeling of thousands of brain cells crying out in agony.


----------



## Inverness (Oct 3, 2006)

*Pests controlled*

Imidacloprid/Merit doesn't encourage mites, it just doesn't control them. Very effective on scale, mealy, aphids, thrips, and many more; but it has no effect on mites, you'll need to use something else.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 3, 2006)

I think there is some proof that it causes Mites to increase in numbers. Rob - Littlefrog I think knows more about it.

Kyle


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, much to my detriment. Mites go 'boom' when you use imidacloprid, and I don't mean boom in a good way.

Here, try this (first google hit) http://tinyurl.com/s36km

Personally, I'm less impressed with imidacloprid than I was hoping to be. It has not eliminated the boisduval scale after repeated heavy sprayings. Perhaps the translaminar variety would work better. I've taken to mixing volck oil and orthene, which seems to work.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Rob.

It also says in that article that thrips lay more eggs on leaves that have Malathion residue. 

Thats strange, because I usually use Malathion to control my thrips....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

No scale on orchids?!? Well that's practically unAmerican. Safer soap spray for thrips [ I like to watch themland and look confused before they die], and wipe w/ alcohol to remove scale [time consuming but vengefull]. E. :evil:


----------



## Heather (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had nothing but phytotoxitity issues with "Safer". I avoid it like the plague. Nearly killed off three plants! Safer my a$$!


----------



## gore42 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link Rob, I've been wondering about the foundation for the mite claims.

When I had a problem with mites, around a year ago, i sprayed with everything I could get my hands on. First, I tried soap, then neem and malathion and kelthane, and had very limited success. Actually, the last thing I sprayed with was Neem oil, and it seemed to do the trick (for a while), but it may have just been the straw that broke that camels back. Humidity seems to work well for me at keeping them away.

- Matt


----------

